# Ranch Beans



## In the Kitchen

Anyone know what ranch beans are?  Recipe on here called for couple of cans and cannot find them.  Is there substitute?


----------



## texasgirl

Probably Ranch style beans. They are basically pinto beans, with seasonings. I grew up on these. They're good, not excellent, but, good.
http://www.foodlocker.com/brands-r-ranch-style-beans.html


----------



## licia

I had trouble finding them in my grocery and asked for them only to find Ranch written in large letters on the can - I wasn't looking for a brand, just a description.  I use them in taco soup.


----------



## Aurora

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Anyone know what ranch beans are? Recipe on here called for couple of cans and cannot find them. Is there substitute?


 
I think this link will give you what you are looking for in terms of explanation:

http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/bean_lovers/100056

Here are some home made recipes for Ranch Beans:

http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/5164/100057


----------



## In the Kitchen

*No Substitute*

Guess I have to go to other stores to see if they have them.  I don't think this recipe would be same if I tried pork n beans.  As my mother always told me, make the recipe for what it calls for.  Otherwise, may not get the end result.  If I am putting time into this dish, I want to duplicate it.  

Thanks for all your responses.  At least  you know what I am talking about.  You probably go through this experience too.  Not finding where you normally shop.


----------



## texasgirl

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Guess I have to go to other stores to see if they have them. I don't think this recipe would be same if I tried pork n beans. As my mother always told me, make the recipe for what it calls for. Otherwise, may not get the end result. If I am putting time into this dish, I want to duplicate it.
> 
> Thanks for all your responses. At least you know what I am talking about. You probably go through this experience too. Not finding where you normally shop.


 
It will definately not taste the same. They have spices and seasonings that no other beans have.


----------

